# Powercab Usable?



## oa5599 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi all!
I have been running N scale using the out of the box Powercab from NCE. I finally have moved to a place where I can set up my LGB trains which I bought pre-DCC and with a small starter controller/power supply (I believe the 5003). I was wondering if I could use the Powercab unit hooked up to more amperage to get my LGBs going. I have a few small locos but the Pennsylvania Mogul I have won't even run with the 5003, and I didn't want to get more power for that unit knowing that I'll eventually want to do DCC with my G scale.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, I've done it, get a tam valley depot 5 amp booster, find a 5 amp laptop power supply at about 20 volts and you are done.





__





Portable DCC System


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com














There are some extras here, I have a wireless router to run JMRI too.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB 5003 is only 7va. So that is 1/2 amp at 14 volts. The LGB mogul has 5 volt lights and a smoke unit as well as the motor. You do need at least 1 amp to run that engine. ALso note that when going to DCC, many units only place a max of 20-22 volts on the track, only exception I know of is the Zimo places 24 volts to the track. Great for high speed diesels (Amtrack/Genesis and acela's).


----------



## oa5599 (Aug 16, 2021)

Great info, thanks both.
The second question is I know _some_ of my DC N scale worked on the DCC track... it was kind of a crap shoot. Will that be the same here?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The stock powercab power supply is about 2 amps and about 12-14v on the rails as I remember.

But you can use the powercab to program G scale locos in "service mode" just fine.

You can enable DC mode in any decoder.

Greg


----------



## oa5599 (Aug 16, 2021)

Do you know if the Powercab would work connected to a USA trains Trainpower10? Or am I then mixing things up too much...?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, you are getting confused.

The PowerCab has the "booster' built into the handset, as opposed to a separate booster.

The PowerCab MUST NOT be given any other power than the factory-supplied 2 amp power unit... so the output voltage and power is FIXED.

To increase your power, you need a BOOSTER, and a power supply for the booster.

Look at my picture again, the silver power supply in the upper right corner is the power for the add on 5 amp booster.

The 5 amp booster is in the lower left corner (there are actually labels on these!!)

You need these 2 additional components to raise the output voltage and output current. Did you read my page?

You want a fixed output power supply, the Trainpower 10 is not a good choice for DCC.

I think you are also confusing setting a DCC decoder in a loco to "DC mode", which will allow it to run on MOST DC supplies, like your trainpower.

Let's talk about either one or the other, either upping your PowerCab to handle G scale, or reprogramming your loco to run from "Analog DC"

Greg


----------



## oa5599 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you, yes, that was my question, trying to figure out alternatives that would work with my DC as well as anything DCC I go in the future. If the Trainpower 10 won't work with DCC in the future than I will pass on it. 
I've only ever run N scale on DCC and had a mix of DC and DCC locos. As I don't want to get an entirely new system I'll go with the booster plus booster power you suggest.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The issue is that you want a clean, regulated DC supply for your DCC booster... the Trainpower is not regulated, and it is a PWM (pulsed) output.

The laptop power supply is way cheaper, get one on amazon or ebay for 20 to 30 bucks.

Yep, the example I gave you works and is very cost effective.

Tam Valley owner is not well, so get your order in now for the booster, his family is helping out, but I expect some production delays soon. See the site for details.

Greg


----------

